# AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?



## Gast20141127 (5. März 2013)

*AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Hallo Leute,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen HTPC zu bauen.
Da wollte ich mal fragen ob ein A50M-E350 schnell genug ist um auch 3D-Blurays von einem DVD/Bluray Kombolaufwerk flüssig zu encoden.
Rein kommen soll auch noch eine S2-SatKarte zum aufnehmen.
Gaming ist nicht notwendig da dafür ja ohnehin der normale PC auch am TV (Panasonic TX-L37ETW5 / 3D-LED)hängt,
und für Emulatoren (C64, usw) reichts ja locker aus.

Danke.


----------



## Jeretxxo (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Nein, dafür ist der kleine Bobcat meines Wissens nach nicht geeignet, verbessert mich ruhig wenn ich falsch liegen sollte.
Ein kleiner A4-5300 sollte aber damit klar kommen.


----------



## Tequilaomega (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Hallo,

hab hier gerade ein kleines nettes Board mit a50M-e350 für ein NAS System. Gib mir paar Minuten und ich kann dir dazu eine Antwort geben


----------



## >ExX< (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

ich würde auch eher nein sagen, weil der selbst bei HD Videos auf Youtube Probleme hat. (So hab ich das gelesen)


----------



## moboKiller (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Ja selbst bei nem HD Video musst du schon andre codecs nehmen das es läuft ein A4 sollte aber locker klarkommen


----------



## Gast20141127 (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Hm, ja ich dachte es mir schon fast das ich da doch Richtung Trinity gehen muss.
Mal sehen was Tequilaomega (danke das du da extra noch testen willst.) noch berichtet, aber ich hab da auch kein gutes Gefühl.
Schade, dann wirds wohl nichts mit einem kleinen passiven ITX.
Dann muss ich mal sehen was es da für ein µATX-Board so an schicken flachen Gehäusen gibt.

Für 3D halt dann auf jeden Fall ein 1.4a Kabel nehmen wenn ich da richtig liege?
Habe am PC aktuell dieses dran, funktioniert soweit tadellos mit 1080p @ 60Hz.
deleyCON HDMI Kabel 1.4a High Speed with Ethernet: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Jeretxxo (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Ja, das Kabel sollte schon den 1.4a Standart haben.

Und ein kleiner Lüfter sollte eigentlich auch reichen für ein Semi Passives Media Center.


----------



## PornoStyle (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Also ich kann 1080P videos Ruckelfrei auf meinem E350 schauen und Bluerays sowie Youtube


----------



## Gast20141127 (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Hast du auch mal getestet mit einer 3D ? Die dürfte ja doch einiges mehr an Rechenarbeit kosten.


----------



## Tequilaomega (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Also hab jetzt gerade etwas probiert.

Hab dieses Board hier und 4GB Kingston 1333Mhz Speicher.

Betriebssystem war jetzt Windows Storage Server 2012 zum Test fürs NAS.

Youtube Videos gehen bis 720p fast komplett Ruckelfrei. Bei Filmen das gleiche Ergebnis und nur mit dem PowerDvd Player bis 720p. VLC hat noch mehr stark gestottert. 

Wollte das Board eigtl auch noch als MedienPc nutzen, weil zuvor war es als CAR-Pc in Verwendung. Jedoch dort mit 800x600 liefen auch die 720p Videos. 

Was Bluray betrifft muss ich gerade passen, mein Lite-On iHbs112 hat gerade den geist aufgegeben bzw der Antrieb der CD läuft nicht richtig an


----------



## PornoStyle (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Naja hab keinen 3D fernseher da oder sonstiges um es auszuprobieren ich weis das man Blueray's schauen kann das reicht mir


----------



## Tequilaomega (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

@pornostyle welches Board verwendest du ?


----------



## PornoStyle (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

ASUS E35M1-M PRO

das


----------



## Tequilaomega (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

@Pornostyle: Von den Daten her ist es eigentlich Identisch mit meinen. Welches Betriebssystem und Monitor wird verwendet ?


----------



## Gast20141127 (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Danke nochmal Tequilaomega ! Fühl mich schon fast etwas schuldig das du jetzt wegen mir deinen BD-RW geschrottet hast. 
Na dann werd ich wohl wegen 3D doch zu einem A4 @ µATX greifen sicherheitshalber.
Hach, hätte halt so schöne ITX-Gehäuse gegeben von Lian Li oder MS-Tech.


----------



## PornoStyle (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Tequila 
Win7 Ultimate und nen FULL HD monitor


----------



## Tequilaomega (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Ach macht doch nix, kann sein das es schon zuvor in meinen Pc defekt war. Verwende es so extreme selten  Mal wieder eine RMA einleiten.


----------



## Gast20141127 (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Hier auf der Seite vom Stereoscopicplayer gäbe es einen kurzen Trailer von einer 3D-Doku in 1080p.
Kann ja vielleicht nochmal wer versuchen, wenn ich mal höflich fragen darf. 
3dtv.at - Das Auge 3D (Trailer)


----------



## PornoStyle (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

naja da ich leider keinen 3D besitze kann ich dir auch leider nicht heflen


----------



## Gast20141127 (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Einfach im PowerDVD oder was du halt für ein 3D fähigen Player hast auf Anaglyph stellen.
Das sind die Brillen mit den Farbfilterfolien.


----------



## Tequilaomega (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Kann auch nur sagen leider nein, das läuft hier nicht. Werde es aber morgen noch mit Windows 7 probieren.


----------



## Gast20141127 (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Nein lass mal gut sein; will hier jetzt nicht lästig sein, ausser es interessiert dich selber.
Dachte mir nur mit dem Anaglyph-modus wäre es zum probieren gewesen, da braucht man ja keinen 3D Monitor/TV.
Ich schau mich dann einfach nach einem A4 @ µATX um.

PS:
Und Wahlchaos gut überstanden ? 
Wir sind ja dann im April dran...


----------



## Tequilaomega (6. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Hey kann jetzt auch postiv darüber berichten. Hab als erstes mal mit Windows 8 Pro getestet, 720 & 1080p Youtube sowie Filme laufen ohne zu ruckeln. 

Bei 4K Youtube verhält es sich so als würde man nur mit 0,75% Geschwindigkeit abspielen. Aber das ist ja für solch APU auch zuviel. 

Auch mit Blu-Ray getestet zwar nur aus ner ISO datei aber ohne Probleme. Deine 3D Video kann ich soweit ohne 3D Tv auch abspielen. 

Also HTPC tauglich.


----------



## Gast20141127 (6. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Danke Landsmann () dass du dir noch die Arbeit gemacht hast. 
Hört sich soweit eigentlich gut an.
Werde aber dann wohl doch auf einen A4 Trinity gehen.
So groß sind die Preisunterschiede jetzt auch nicht und ein µATX Gehäuse das mir gefällt hab ich mittlerweile auch gefunden.
Semi-Passiv dürfte sowas ja auch vernünftig leise zu kühlen sein mit 1-2 runtergedrehten 120er eLoop.


----------



## Tequilaomega (6. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Was hast den als Gehäuse geplant? 

Bin gestern beim Netzteilstöbern auf das Thermaltake Element Q gestoßen *hier ein Link*

Denke mal das ich dort bis zu 4 Festplatten rein bekomme mit etwas basteln.


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Eventuell diese beiden µATX:
Antec New Solution NSK2480, 380W ATX 2.2 (0761345-00280-6) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
MS-Tech MC-1200 schwarz, 350W SFX12V 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

ITX hätten halt mir diese gefallen:
MS-Tech MC-80BL schwarz, 60W extern, Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Lian Li PC-Q09FNB schwarz, 300W SFX12V, Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Antec ISK 310-150, 150W, Mini-ITX (0761345-08184-9/0761345-08185-6) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Teilweise halt schwer lieferbar, aber es ginge ja nicht um 1-2 Tage zusammen,
aber optisch wäre das so meine Richtung.


----------



## pringles (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

warum nicht den a4 als itx? war ja anscheinend dein vorheriger plan, gibt doch gute boards für fm2 ITX-/DTX-Mainboards mit Sockel: Sockel-FM2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Ich bin scheinbar echt schon zu dämlich für Geizhals.
Hab bei den FM2 Boards geschaut, da gibts nur µ und Vollformat ATX,
dann war ich auch bei "Mainboards mit CPU" drin, aber dass ich mal auf ITX/DTX klicke......
Ich geh dann mal in die Ecke und schäm mich eine halbe Stunde.


----------



## Tequilaomega (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Hey jz hab ich nochmal dein ersten Post wegen dein Verwendungszweck gelesen. 

Da hab ich gesehen das eine S2 Karte einbauen willst. Hab hier noch ne Terratec Cinergy S2 pci hd mit CI Modul rumliegen fast Jungfräulich  und bereit abzugeben.

Mit einen FM2 Board hast halt deutlich Mehrleistung. Zum Surfen macht der E350 mit ner SSD auch ordentlich Spaß. 

Doch wenn es nur zum Film schauen verwendet wird irgendwie überflüssig. 

Probier gerade bei mir den Stromverbrauch etwas zu senken, deswegen das Board als NAS und HTPC. 
Anstatt den Bulli siehe Signatur dazu zu Missbrauchen.


----------



## PornoStyle (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Hey
Guck mal das Case an habs heute ebenfals bekommen einfach silber

SilverStone Lascala LC19 schwarz, 120W (SST-LC19B-R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Kanns dir echt empfehlen perfekt für HTPC ^^ 

zwar wirst du etwas probleme mit der höhe haben aber sieht echt edel aus und kompakt 

Leider reichte mir die zeit gestern nicht mehr um dein video zu testen liege gerade mit ner infektion und windpocken im bett^^

Einfach bei dem Case kriegste keine 120er lüfter rein^^

€dit so da der HTPC ready ist schnell booten und dan lad ich mal schnell deinen clip runter unt teste^^

so habs gemacht mit deinem Clip kommt meiner nicht klar irgendwie stockt n wenig aber habs auch mit deinem player aber mti dem kommt der nicht klar

Tequila mit welchem player hast du es versucht ?


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Hm, wär nicht uninteressant, auch wegen dem CI-Schacht zwecks Aufnahme von ORF HD.
Mein Pana hat mir die externe 500er WD die ich für USB-Recording dran habe ja verschlüsselt, da bringst nichts runter und mit ORF-Aufnahmen anschaun ohne das die Karte im TV steckt ist auch nichts. 
Überleg dir mal was dafür haben willst.
Müsst ich halt dann doch ein µATX nehmen, die ITX haben ja alle keine PCI Slots.
Das Lian Li Q9FN Gehäuse ist auch aus dem Rennen. Hat keinen Slot für Erweiterungskarten, und eine externe S2-Box über USB interessiert mich nicht.
CPU wirds jetzt der A6 wegen der etwas stärkeren GPU-Einheit und von der TDP liegt er auch noch auf dem Level vom A4.
BD-Laufwerk muss ich noch schaun, da gibts ja teilweise ziemliche Radaubrüder.
HDD kommt aus meinem PC eine 500er F3 raus, brauche eh eine grössere im Rechner. Vielleicht wandert auch die 830er SSD in den HTPC und ich hol mir eine 840pro-256 für den PC.
Kühler wahrscheinlich der Prolimatech Samuel 17. Der Genesis wird mir wohl zu groß; je nach Gehäuse halt,
aber da muss ich jetzt erst mal schaun welches Board ich kaufe wenn ich dir eventuell die Cinergy abnehme.

EDIT:
*@PornoStyle:*
Sehr schickes Ding, zwar nicht ganz günstig aber hat echt was. 
µATX geht rein und die 120W dürften auch gerade so reichen.
Kommt jetzt drauf an was sich mit der S2-Karte von Tequilaomega ergibt, da brauch ich dann ein Gehäuse mit einem 2. Einbauschacht wegen dem CI-Slot fürs Technisat-Modul & ORF-Karte.


----------



## PornoStyle (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Naja ich find das teil super gut bedacht und oben hast du ja auch viele Lüftungschlitze und hat eig enorm platz und viele anschlüsse alles was man braucht wart hab noch 1-2 fotos gemacht lade sie schnell rauf^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/pornostyle-albums-pc-s-5426-picture632206-a.png

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/pornostyle-albums-pc-s-5426-picture632207-a.png

Hier ja es hätte noch platz wen du mit dem dremel schnell rangehst^^


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Was habt ihr denn für eine TV-Software drauf?
Ich hab mir kürzlich ProgDVB pro gekauft. Die kommt mit meiner alten Hauppauge und dem DVB-T Stick klar unter Win7x64.
Die Terratec Software die beim DVB-T Stick den ich am PC hab dabei war ist ja der größte Rotz.

EDIT:
Hat echt was; der Preis schreckt mich zwar etwas (Urlaubsgeld wo bist du?  ), aber ein Dremel wäre schon mal vorhanden.


----------



## PornoStyle (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

hab keine TV software drauf da ich den TV gerade nebendran hab ^^ 

brauch den im sommer zum surfen da der grosse sihe sig einfach zu sehr heizt^^


----------



## Tequilaomega (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

@Pornostyle: Hab den PowerDVD 12 verwendet. Hab aber alles auf der SSD gespeichert. Also das 3D Video die Blu-Ray hatte ich von ner 3,5er abgespielt. 

@Gustlegga: Den 2 Slot also das CI Modul kannst auch so ins Case legen. Hat ein IDE Verbindungskabel.


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Ja ich kenn das schon mit dem IDE-Kabel für den CI, hab ich bei meiner Hauppauge auch dabei.
Müsste mir dann halt aber auch noch ein 2. Crypto-Modul kaufen wenn ich den CI-Slot nur so reinlege,
sonst komm ich ja nicht mehr dran wenn ich die Karte für den TV brauche.

@Pornostyle
Gerade gesehen bei Silverstone: 
Limitation of CPU cooler: 37mm
Da könnte es etwas schwierig werden den Trinity noch kühl zu halten.


----------



## PornoStyle (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

hmm hab ja gesagt das wird das handycap 

aber es lohnt sich sieht für mich am eelsten aus^^ sonst ne wakü


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Schon klar. Ein kleines schickes Gehäuse fürn HTPC das nicht störend auffällt, und dann eine Antec H100 oder so daneben stellen.
Und oben noch 2 Löcher reinbohren für die Schläuche.


----------



## PornoStyle (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

naja eher mit 2 90° winkel und dan hinten raus  

naja es gibt sicher solch kleine kühler bin ich mir sicher für am 2 oder am 3 sockel?

http://geizhals.at/?cat=cpucooler&xf=817_754%2F939%2F940%2FAM2%2FAM2%2B%2FAM3%2FAM3%2B%2FFM1%2FFM2~725_40#xf_top

*hier hast ja mehr als genug auswahl^^

nim den noctua^^
*


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Ja groß ist die Auswahl da nicht bei FM2.
CPU-Kühler mit Sockel: 754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2, Höhe: bis 40mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der Noctua hier vielleicht, halt ohne Lüfter und dafür dann 2-4 leise 50er Gehäuselüfter einbauen.
Noctua NH-L9a Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PornoStyle (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

hmm mist stimmt der ist ja 37 ohne lüfter 

Gelid Solutions Slim Silence AM2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

der ?

oder   

der ?

Akasa AK-CC1101EP02 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

gut hab ich kein problem mit meinem E-350 passiv hört man 0 raus mit SSD


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Den Akasa hab ich auch angeschaut. 180g ist halt schon ein bisschen arg wenig Material.
Aber der Noctua sieht nicht schlecht aus.
Muss ich mal schauen ob man den so einbauen kann dass die Lamellen in Strömungsrichtung liegen wenn man rechts und links (einer einsaugend, einer ausblasend) einen Lüfter ins Silverstone schraubt.


----------



## PornoStyle (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

für die 13€ kann man auch nichts sagen mit nem guten lüfter obendrauf fänd ich den jetzt nicht mal schlecht^^

naja sonst kanst ja natrlich noch n anderes case nehmen ^^

finde das halt einfach edel für HTPC


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Ja schick ist es echt. Werde das auch mal im Auge behalten und das Budget nochmal durchrechnen.
Denkst du dass die 120W reichen würden für den A6@µATX Board  + HDD (meine 830er-128 wird mir wohl zu klein werden wenn ich HD aufnehmen will) + BluRay Laufwerk + 2 Lüfter + DVB-S2 Karte + WLAN ?


----------



## PornoStyle (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Wen du einen mit 65W TDP nimst solte es schon hinhauen


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Der A6 hat 65W, jupp.
Erst der größte A8 liegt bei 100.


----------



## PornoStyle (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

solte schon hinhauen denke bist so bei 100-110W mehr nicht ^^


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Hab das jetzt mal bei eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts durchgerechnet.
ITX Board, A6, 2x2GB DDR3, 1 80er Lüfter, SSD, BluRay, Sat-Karte, 2 USB Geräte, und der integrierte Kartenleser.
Minimum 147 W
Recommended: 197 W 

Mit HDD statt SSD und µATX bin ich bei fast 220W.


----------



## PornoStyle (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

hmm kommt mir n bisschen viel vor sonst frag mal in der PC abteilung nach die kennen sich n bisschen besser aus ^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Ich würde den maximalen Verbrauch auf unter 100W schätzen.

(Dass diese Rechner immer maßlos übertreiben sollte doch allgemein bekannt sein?)


EDIT:
A6 max: 65W, Mainboard vllt. 10-20, DDR3 vllt. 5W, Laufwerk und SSD je 5W, Lüfter 1-2W, Sat-Karte: , aber bestimmt nicht mehr als 10, USB Geräte: kommt darauf an was, insgesamt zwischen 0,5 und 5W.
macht: 95-105W + Sat Karte (Hab aber überall noch ein Polster draufgerechnet)

PS: Alles ohne Gewähr.


----------



## PornoStyle (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

jaa eben mehr als 100-110W wird da nicht sein 

danke john^^


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Naja, dem BeQuiet Rechner trau ich auch nicht über den Weg,
aber den hier hat mir damals POIU gepostet als ich mein System aufgerüstet habe und auf der Suche nach einem neuen Netzteil war.
Und der gute hat ja doch schon einiges an Ahnung was NT´s angeht.
Das die ~200 natürlich nur zusammenkommen wenn wirklich alles gleichzeitig unter Vollast läuft ist mir schon klar. 
Mein untervolteter X6 braucht im Idle ja auch nur knapp 40W.
Das es aber mit den 120W vom Silverstone Gehäuse knapp werden kann könnte ich mir schon vorstellen,
zumal es ja auch nicht das beste ist wenn es oft an der Leistungsgrenze läuft.

Nachtrag:
Gerade dein EDIT gesehen john.
Hm, sieht irgendwie schon schlüssig aus was du da aufzählst.


----------



## Tequilaomega (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

Also ich finde die 120 Watt reichen mit deiner Config auf jedenfall aus. 

Gehäuse würd ich jz nicht gerade das kleinste nehmen. Hast du Platzprobleme rund um deinen TV ?


----------



## PornoStyle (7. März 2013)

*AW: AMD E350 schnell genug für Bluray 3D?*

hat ja nichts mit dem platz zu tuhn sieht einfach schön aus


----------

